# Dude.... Almost cheaper to get a 45lb brick of cocaine then a 45lb plate smh



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

Man trying to put this garage gym together going pretty good picked up a lot of stuff Friday picking up a squat/hack press and looking for some plates for it literally everywhere I look sold out or some crazy ass prices. These people getting outrageous with this stuff. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




shit like this for like $300 wtf. You couldn’t give this shit away a month ago. Got me looking to order from China in bulk.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 2, 2020)

I hear you. I been on the hunt looking on fb and part of me wants to show up just to slap the shit out of people listing $40 old rusty weights for $450.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> I hear you. I been on the hunt looking on fb and part of me wants to show up just to slap the shit out of people listing $40 old rusty weights for $450.



a lot  of these people getting these crazy prices because i see postings going up and getting taken down smh it’s crazy


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 2, 2020)

Same here. Been trying to add to what little I have already.  Been to 4 Walmarts that said they had plates and dumbbells in stock and when you get there they don't have shit except for a few 2.5 lb plates. Nothing on Craigslist. All the major online dealers are either temporarily closed or sold out. I did find four 10 lb plates on Amazon the other day and was ecstatic to pay $60 for them. Being desperate I actually spent $75 for one pair of 'restored' 10 lb plates and another $80 for a pair of rusty 25's on Ebay, and those were bargains compared to some of them on there. It's crazy.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Just think of all the deals you'll get though a few months after this is over, when gyms are open again.

It'll be me looking to buy your hack squat machine then!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just think of all the deals you'll get though a few months after this is over, when gyms are open again.
> 
> It'll be me looking to buy your hack squat machine then!!!  :32 (18):



That is when you build the ultimate home gym.. because there will be a second wave


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just think of all the deals you'll get though a few months after this is over, when gyms are open again.
> 
> It'll be me looking to buy your hack squat machine then!!!  :32 (18):



the hack squat machine I found for a great price actually that and the hoist home gym if you put those to together price wise I could only probably get like 5 maybe 6 sets of 45lb plates for what I paid for both those combined. 

This will never be sold lol I’m actually excited to get it all out together will allow me to get most of my work outs done at home even when the gym does open later.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> That is when you build the ultimate home gym.. because there will be a second wave



I’m seriously trying to contact manufacturers in China to buy like 2000 lbs of plates I work in logistics so I can get it back myself no issues for cost that way I can sell most and get mine free and never worry about this again but they are not even responding probably backed up with orders now


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 2, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m seriously trying to contact manufacturers in China to buy like 2000 lbs of plates I work in logistics so I can get it back myself no issues for cost that way I can sell most and get mine free and never worry about this again but they are not even responding probably backed up with orders now



I checked out alibaba as well. Seems like you can get some decent stuff ”oem” manufacturing priced well but the shipping sounds $$$


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> I checked out alibaba as well. Seems like you can get some decent stuff ”oem” manufacturing priced well but the shipping sounds $$$



I have not heard back from any of them yet I put requests in from 2 vendors from the looks of it would be under 60 cents a pound before shipping costs but I work in logistics so I would get that at cost and we have a warehouse so I can store them so the shipping would not be expensive it would actually make more sense to order more because I can get it shipped as a LTL which is like piggy backing on other shipments to get the cost down. I would need to figure out what the taxes would be and if there is a way around it to say its personal which would lower that as well. Hopefully someone gets back to me because I would not mind doing this part time its something that actually interests me.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 2, 2020)

yea man I'm done looking after today.
guy on craigslist selling old sets of dumbells from 5-50s, asking $1500.
did the math, that's $4.15/lb.
suck a dick!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2020)

brick of coke is alot more but u guys are buying at the worst time..


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 2, 2020)

I guess I was fortunate that I hate people enough and most gym etiquette sucks so bad that I built/bought my own home gym over ten years ago.

I have Fitness Connections all in one rack. Its really actually nice.  six cable stations, power rack, two full size bars, two curl bars, assortment of dumbbells, and at least two sets of each plates from 2.5-45lb.. best investment ever.

Its in a building behind my garage so I get to work out in the cold and heat which I feel keeps me more functional in real life situations.

Great investment too. Not only have I not paid for gym membership for over ten years I also wake up at 5 am go outside work out come in shower eat then go to work...skips the driving and helps alleviate the I dont want to go to the gym because I dont feel like driving this morning/afternoon.

I hate its come down to this situation now and everyone has bought everything up..like stated before it will all be for sale cheap soon...grab it up when you can!


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 2, 2020)

Can't be that hard to pour a concrete mould with a friggin bar in the middle... Just gotta figure out how to get the weight right.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 2, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> brick of coke is alot more but u guys are buying at the worst time..



It's either that or not lift though. Kicking myself in the ass for giving away my olympic set and bench to a friend when I moved since I was getting the gym membership. Also sold a 160lb standard set and flat bench. Now I'm paying quadruple to replace everything. I'm never getting rid of shit anymore.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> It's either that or not lift though. Kicking myself in the ass for giving away my olympic set and bench to a friend when I moved since I was getting the gym membership. Also sold a 160lb standard set and flat bench. Now I'm paying quadruple to replace everything. I'm never getting rid of shit anymore.


drop to trt and do sit ups and push ups


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 2, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I have not heard back from any of them yet I put requests in from 2 vendors from the looks of it would be under 60 cents a pound before shipping costs but I work in logistics so I would get that at cost and we have a warehouse so I can store them so the shipping would not be expensive it would actually make more sense to order more because I can get it shipped as a LTL which is like piggy backing on other shipments to get the cost down. I would need to figure out what the taxes would be and if there is a way around it to say its personal which would lower that as well. Hopefully someone gets back to me because I would not mind doing this part time its something that actually interests me.



Sounds like your on to something. Definitely worth a shot if you have the shipping down. Too bad I’m too far or i’d be a customer!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> yea man I'm done looking after today.
> guy on craigslist selling old sets of dumbells from 5-50s, asking $1500.
> did the math, that's $4.15/lb.
> suck a dick!



I'm trying to screen shot a text negotiating 4 45lb plates lol tried 10 times says too big of file how i fix this?







..........


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Sounds like your on to something. Definitely worth a shot if you have the shipping down. Too bad I’m too far or i’d be a customer!



Lol thanks we will see if they even respond they prob got like hundreds of orders right now.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 2, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> drop to trt and do sit ups and push ups



True, those are certainly cheap options but personally I've got to get the lifting fix or I'll go nuts. Who knows how long this is going to last and if it costs me stupid amounts of money so be it.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 3, 2020)

Ain’t shit out there that’s any good! Been looking for 2 weeks.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I’m seriously trying to contact manufacturers in China to buy like 2000 lbs of plates I work in logistics so I can get it back myself no issues for cost that way I can sell most and get mine free and never worry about this again but they are not even responding probably backed up with orders now




Dude. Keep that shit in China. Seriously. Don't bring that garbage ass shit back here.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 3, 2020)

Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.

Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.
> 
> Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.



Holy shit. Now there is a place that I haven't thought of.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.
> 
> Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.



thats a good idea but they are prob sold out as well everyone is sold out


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude. Keep that shit in China. Seriously. Don't bring that garbage ass shit back here.



shit from china is all around you everywhere I’m pretty sure me buying some weights is not going to make any difference


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 3, 2020)

Negative. Nobody knows to look there.

Roll up to your yard. Tell them you are looking for weight lifting weights and ask where you should look. They will give you a generic direction to go. Spend some time looking


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Ain’t shit out there that’s any good! Been looking for 2 weeks.


So far I’ve got lucky got:

barbells 20-60 lbs paid like $300

few dumbbells had 25 found 30 and 35 

hoist v5 home gym found for $500

had a bench and some plates in the storage room 

had a pull-up/dip/push up station in storage room 

driving all the way past Milwaukee tomorrow to pick up a hack/squat press for $700

i need about 4 more 45lb plates and that I’m hunting now 

also keeping an eye out for a cable crossover machine if I see one for a good price I’ll grab it but cheapest I seen so far was $1800 don’t wanna pay that much right now


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Negative. Nobody knows to look there.
> 
> Roll up to your yard. Tell them you are looking for weight lifting weights and ask where you should look. They will give you a generic direction to go. Spend some time looking



i will def give a try by calling places tomorrow thanks for the idea it’s worth a shot for sure


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.
> 
> Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.



Never would have thought of that in a million yrs...wonder if that's what some of these Ebay sellers are doing :^ /


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.
> 
> Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.



smh.... my wife just made a very good point they are all closed none essential business


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 3, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Guys, guys, guys. Stop looking where everyone is looking.
> 
> Go hunt your local metal scrap yards and buy weights for $.10  - $0.25 a lb.




Nissan, I read your thread about your purchases ....... used plates and bars ......... awesome thread ...... you still have all your collection?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'll gladly give you 2 45s for each 45 lb of coke you got!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 3, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I'll gladly give you 2 45s for each 45 lb of coke you got!



Deal!!! but I have none lol I try not to do coke anymore because I end up doing too much staying up too long and my recovery takes a week to get back to normal.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 3, 2020)

i feel u brother. i have a total gym and a limited number of free weights with a butterfly bar and some dumbbells ....im trying to order a 50 lb weighted vest to make it harder since im light compared to my strength but damn it will take till july to get here im hoping the gym will be up by then...u know how it goes though...if i buy it it will if i dont it wont be open....its almost worth the money anyways ...just got too pull the trigger i guess it will be worth having no matter what but i still dont want to have to wait that long to get good work outs....im just so fed up with all this shit its unreal.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 4, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> Nissan, I read your thread about your purchases ....... used plates and bars ......... awesome thread ...... you still have all your collection?



Yes, and I went to a yard two weekends ago that had several 45 lb plates.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 4, 2020)

My junk ain't looking so bad these days.  🤔


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 4, 2020)

I took my brother to a scrap yard this morning to get him some weight for his garage. 

460lbs for $115


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 4, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> i took my brother to a scrap yard this morning to get him some weight for his garage.
> 
> 460lbs for $115



im calling no one is answering


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 4, 2020)

Most yards are closed on Saturday.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 4, 2020)

Stop snorting weights


----------

